# Cory cats laying eggs



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

So this is a two part question I'm curious as to how often a cory cat can lay eggs or how long she can hold them because a week ago my one emerald cory laid eggs and again today I saw more eggs after the original eggs were eaten


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they can actually spawn every week or so depending on conditions..triggers are water chnages where the new water is a fair bit cooler than the tank water....and also changes in barometric pressure...such as a right around when a storm front is moving in...
use a razor blade to scrape the eggs off of the glass and place them in a container of fresh water....float it in the tank with an airstone running to keep the eggs aerated....


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I think it depends mine only did once but then again the only one of the cories is an adult which is the female and then I think the other 2 are males but are not adults yet


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok so after the fry are born what would you recommend for food due to them needing a varying diet.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you could start some infusoria or buy some of the really fine powders that are on the market...orrrrr..........
you could contact that lohachata guy and get some of his specialty fry foods.....he has a few of them available....Mini Max is an excellent food..not completely ready for market ; but available in small quantities (2 oz. packages.)
ok..ok...it's a shameless plug....


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

lohachata said:


> you could start some infusoria or buy some of the really fine powders that are on the market...orrrrr..........
> *you could contact that lohachata guy* and get some of his specialty fry foods.....he has a few of them available....Mini Max is an excellent food..not completely ready for market ; but available in small quantities (2 oz. packages.)
> ok..ok...it's a shameless plug....



I see what you did there 


I might actually be contacting you soon for some fry food if my dwarf cichlids ever breed!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

contact away...you know where i am...lol


----------

